# Variablen Deklaration



## format_c (3. Sep 2003)

Hi.
Ich hab ein kleines Problem in JavaScript aber das ist eigendlich nicht der Grund meiner Frage.

Ich habe ein mehr oder weniger komplexes JavaScript (würd es viel lieber in Perl machen ) und habe das Problem, wenn ich mich einmal irgendwo bei einem Variablennamen vertippe, macht das JS grad mal gar nix und es dauert oft Stunden den Fehler ausfindig zu machen.

BTW: Wie nennt man nochmal solche Fehler? Fachbegriff.

also Grob ich such so was wie in Perl *use strict;* halt nur für JS.

Kennt da jemand etwas?

Gruß Alex


----------



## der gute (4. Sep 2003)

Hi,
also verstehe mich jetzt nicht falsch aber du stellst in einem JAVA-Forum eine Javascript Frage und und willst dann noch das sich hier jemannd mit Perl auskennt. 

In JS gibt es keine strenge Typenkontrolle und das ist auch gut so. Erstens wird man so gezwungen sauber zu Programmieren (durch use strict in Perl erreicht man genau das Gegenteil) und zweitens gibt es in JS doch try: catch: und Objektunabhängige Funktionen(siehe Selfhtml).

Gruß


----------



## mariopetr (4. Sep 2003)

> also verstehe mich jetzt nicht falsch aber du stellst in einem JAVA-Forum eine Javascript Frage und und willst dann noch das sich hier jemannd mit Perl auskennt.



genau genommen ist dies eine javascript-forum ("fuer verirrte"). und warum sollte man sich nicht mit perl auskennen? 

@format_c
von netscape gibt es einen js validator/debugger, vieleicht hilft das http://developer.netscape.com/software/jsdebug.html


----------

